# Urgent supply info tahrir



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is a list of the URGENT contacts and rescue teams who are delivering and distributing medical supplies to the field hospitals in Tahrir from all areas of Cairo.

If you want to help contact your nearest contact from the list below

https://docs.google.com/document/d/13M5-_5kUM78Oo6vWg_X6sztRJxahH1A9OPO2b4F_wDA/edit?hl=en_GB&pli=1


----------

